# Impossible de relever mes messages avec l'appli Mail



## lugi (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

tout d'abord je tiens d'avance à m'excuser si ma question a été vue et revue mais j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide rapidement.

Je suis sur mac os x lion avec un macbook pro et depuis aujourd'hui je n'arrive plus à relever le courrier d'une de mes adresses email dans l'application MAIL.

Voici la configuration exacte:

serveur réception: pop3.live.com
nom d'utilisateur: mon adresse mail 
serveur d'envoi (SMTP) smtp.live.com:mon adresse mail

Certificat TLS: Aucune

Port 995 avec case utiliser SSL cochée.
Authentification: Mot de passe

Je suis chez orange.

Quand j'ouvre l'application MAIL, la roue qui indique la relève du courrier ne cesse de tourner sans jamais rien relever et au bout de quelques minutes l'insigne représentant un triangle s'affiche.
J'ai beau rebooter l'application, désactiver le compte puis le réactiver, rallumer le mac ou carrément supprimer le compte pour le reinstaller, rien à faire ça ne fonctionne pas.

Pourtant je possède un iPhone et sur celui ci la relève du courrier pour ce compte fonctionne parfaitement bien.

Il y a peu tout fonctionnait parfaitement sur mac et iphone et désormais ça détracte sur le mac sans aucune manipulation de ma part, pourquoi?

Je vous serez fort reconnaissant si vous pouviez me sortir de ce pétrin.

Benjamin

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail et de son paramétrage, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## otgl (16 Septembre 2012)

Dans le menu de Mail, choisis Fenêtre > Diagnostic de connexion.


----------



## lugi (16 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour cette indication. Sache que c'est déjà fait et la connexion à tous mes comptes se fait sans problème....

DOnc le problème ne vient pas de là.

D'autres idées? :s


----------



## otgl (16 Septembre 2012)

lugi a dit:


> Merci pour cette indication. Sache que c'est déjà fait et la connexion à tous mes comptes se fait sans problème....



Bon bah, si la connexion se fait sans problème, tu n'as qu'à cliquer sur le triangle pour le faire disparaître.


----------



## lugi (16 Septembre 2012)

Je viens de rouvrir l'application mail. Cette fois ci le triangle a disparu mais la roulette qui indique la releve du courrier tourne de maniere infinie sans jamais relever quoi que ce soit.


----------



## otgl (16 Septembre 2012)

lugi a dit:


> Je viens de rouvrir l'application mail. Cette fois ci le triangle a disparu mais la roulette qui indique la releve du courrier tourne de maniere infinie sans jamais relever quoi que ce soit.



Regarde dans Fenêtre > Activité qu'est-ce qui se passe exactement. Peut-être que c'est le serveur de Hotmail qui est débordé, et que le problème se résoudra par lui-même d'ici la fin de la journée.


----------

